# Guitar Lick Exchange



## GuitaristZ (Jan 26, 2007)

Post your favorite and most used guitar licks!



---------------------------------------------------
---------------------------------------------------
---------------------------------------------------
---------------------------------------------------
---------------------------------------------------
---------------------------------------------------

in that sort of format preferably.


----------



## Skoczylas (Mar 27, 2007)

e|---9--7----7--9--------7--------9-9-9---9------5---5---
B|--------10------14-------12----------------12----9-----
G|--------------------18-------16-------------------------
D|---------------------------------------------------------
A|---------------------------------------------------------
E|---------------------------------------------------------


----------



## violation (Aug 20, 2006)

-----------9-12-9--------------------9-12-9---------9-12-9-----------
--------10--------10--------------10--------10---10--------10--------
------9--------------9----------9--------------9--------------9------
---11------------------11----11---------------------------------11---
12------------------------12---------------------------------------12
---------------------------------------------------------------------

Still building speed on this bad boy, just a basic A Major sweep and then repeat the 2nd inversion. 

8p7p5--7p5-----5----------------------------------
------8----8p7---8p7p5-8p7p5--7p5----5------------
----------------------------8----8p7---8p7p5-8p7p5
--------------------------------------------------
--------------------------------------------------
--------------------------------------------------

Got this little legato lick from the first solo break in Pantera's "Revolution is My Name".


----------



## dodgechargerfan (Mar 22, 2006)

Skoczylas said:


> e|---9--7----7--9--------7--------9-9-9---9------5---5---
> B|--------10------14-------12----------------12----9-----
> G|--------------------18-------16-------------------------
> D|---------------------------------------------------------
> ...



:banana: My grandkids will love that one!


----------



## esp_dsp (Feb 27, 2007)

violation posted this lick in the pickin speed trainer thred so credit goes to him!

8-5--------------------------------------------
----8-5-----8-5--------------------------------
--------7-5-----7-5-----7-5--------------------
--------------------7-5-----7-5-----7-5--------
--------------------------------7-5-----7-5----
--------------------------------------------8-5

man a little A minor pent gotta love it


----------

